# Mini Nubian Question



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

I am having a hell of a time finding a purebred Nubian buck from good lineage and with a clean bio security panel and a manageable demeanor. I'm located in Virginia.

With that being said, I DID find a purebred american mini nubian buckling. I know nothing about registering minis, so my question is... If I purchased him and bred him in the future to my purebred nubian does, what type of registration are we looking at? My concern is for resale value, not showing.

Thanks!


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> I am having a hell of a time finding a purebred Nubian buck from good lineage and with a clean bio security panel and a manageable demeanor. I'm located in Virginia.
> 
> With that being said, I DID find a purebred american mini nubian buckling. I know nothing about registering minis, so my question is... If I purchased him and bred him in the future to my purebred nubian does, what type of registration are we looking at? My concern is for resale value, not showing.
> 
> Thanks!


Where are you in va? Why does it have to be a pb mini?

F1-f2 experimental
F3-f5 american
F6 and above purebred.

I asked about location because i have a yearish old f5 mini buck. .


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I know what you mean. There ARE mini Nubes here in Maine - NICE ones. But my daughter is just starting a herd of mini LaManchas. Finding unrelated does and bucks to breed up is really hard!


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

groovyoldlady said:


> I know what you mean. There ARE mini Nubes here in Maine - NICE ones. But my daughter is just starting a herd of mini LaManchas. Finding unrelated does and bucks to breed up is really hard!


Extremely difficult!


----------



## Michaela Van Mecl (Sep 3, 2018)

Sfgwife said:


> Where are you in va? Why does it have to be a pb mini?
> 
> F1-f2 experimental
> F3-f5 american
> ...


I'd love to consider him but my eyes on a purebred! I'm just curious what that would mean for registering the offspring, if I were to breed him to my purebred nubian doe (full sized)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> I'd love to consider him but my eyes on a purebred! I'm just curious what that would mean for registering the offspring, if I were to breed him to my purebred nubian doe (full sized)


Those kids should be experimentals from what i understand of it. They would be f1 minis.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't register with ADGA or AGS. Nigerian mixed in is not allowed for registration.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> I'd love to consider him but my eyes on a purebred! I'm just curious what that would mean for registering the offspring, if I were to breed him to my purebred nubian doe (full sized)


I read it as you were looking to do a pb noob to a pb mini. . And was wondering why you absolutely had have pb mini cause it would make an f1 experimental. Lol.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Michaela Van Mecl said:


> I DID find a purebred american mini nubian buckling.


You can't have a PB american mini. You can have a Purebred, you can have american, but you can't have both with the same goat. Do you have pics of the papers? ANY Mini Nubian will have Nigerian in it. When folks hear "Purebred" mini Nubian they often think that means the goat is 100%, that is not the case with the Mini breeds. If you are looking at a Mini Nubian herdsire, I would not get wrapped up in generation or status, as any kids from your PB (standard) Nubian sired by ANY Mini Nubian will be F-1 experimental.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

They want a pb nubian but all they are findin is a mini buck around there. ;/.

I said try frog flat and j&m..... you got a ymore ideas for up in northern VA darlin? I know those two are here but their animals are worth the travel imo. . Esp since they really want a pb full sized noob.

Oops i saw that you saw that other post. .


----------



## Ashlynn (Oct 1, 2017)

They would only be able to register with MDGA I believe because of the Nigerian. MDGA is mini dairy goat association. Mini Nubians go quick and for more money in my area, but most of the ones around me are 50% of both breeds.


----------

